
How to Be a Man - getp
http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2008/05/how-to-be-a-man/
======
comatose_kid
What? All you need to become an authority on personal development is to have
been a software engineer? Okay, I'll bite:

How to Be a Manly Man:

1\. 100 pushups. In a row. While chugging beer.

2\. Laugh at other 'men' who enjoy romantic comedies.

3\. You must have enough chest hair to stuff pillows.

4\. Write a web application in machine language.

5\. Put your children first. Until they get in the way of your principles.
Then put the little buggers up for adoption.

6\. Be confident. It worked for the president when he invaded Iraq.

7\. Make real decisions decisively. It worked for the president when he
invaded Iraq.

8\. Die well. Don't make huge gasping sounds when you go, that'll just make
you look wimpy. Instead, why not place a broadsword across your chest?

9\. Write essays with empty platitudes about how to be a manly man.

I stopped at 9 instead of 10, because I firmly believe that real men believe
in quality over quantity. Oh, in case you're interested, I'm available for
personal development consulting...

------
stiff
If you need a "tutorial" on how to be a man from some guy claiming psychic
abilities, you're surely not a man...

~~~
asdflkj
Precisely. And he'll teach you how to be one! It all works out.

------
omouse
This is getting up-voted? Ugh.

------
jamesbritt
"Life will test the man to see if he’s willing to put loyalty to others ahead
of loyalty to his principles."

But one of my principles is loyalty to people I love!

Man? Not man? Man?

Oh, man! My head asplode.

------
jamesbritt
Is there anything there that does not apply equally to women?

------
thomasswift
Mmm, sure. That and a pair of testicles.

~~~
thomasswift
wow, should've guessed no big lebowski fans... when the guy is talking about
what makes man, and lebowski says that.

sorry the internet is serious business.

~~~
mattmaroon
I wish I could gift you all of my karma for that one. I nearly fell out of my
chair laughing.

------
neilk
0\. Don't accept someone else's definition of what you ought to be.

(Fixed that for you.)

------
workpost
"a man isn’t ready to live until he accepts that he’s already dead."

That's a good rule to live by. Not so sure about the rest of the article..

~~~
yters
Don't hate, he's just sharing his love with the rest of us.

~~~
workpost
ah you're right, it's love

------
andreyf
Can someone kill this, please?

------
michaelr
How to Lose Readers

------
vlad
He's a former software developer, for those who don't know.

------
wheels
Coming up soon in my blog, "How To Be An Asshat"

------
jksmith
For those who catch the reference, i'll throw Steve a porkchop.

The piece is an easy target for ridicule and jokes, but read something like
"The Fountainhead" or at least watch the fairly faithful movie. You might
soften your opinion a bit.

------
mironathetin
OMG!

